# Root Method for 2.2.1 HTC Incredible 2 (Bad ESN can't update) available?



## Rythmyc

Hey guys, I have an HTC Incredible 2 still on Froyo (2.2.1). Is there still a root method that works for this. The phone has a bad ESN, so upgrading isn't an option. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mbh87

Use revolutionary.


----------



## Rythmyc

Doesn't work with Froyo, i've tried it and it fails attempting to S-OFF (It's all good until the H-Boot reboot to get S-OFF, and fails to get S-OFF)


----------



## mbh87

Did you install the correct drivers?


----------



## sic789

can you not connect on wifi and get the update?


----------



## Rythmyc

mbh87 said:


> Did you install the correct drivers?


Yeah, everything went perfect, until the S-OFF portion. It goes through the process of zerging root, reboots into H-BOOT, the second boot into H-BOOT it doesn't S-OFF, so it says it failed.


----------



## Rythmyc

sic789 said:


> can you not connect on wifi and get the update?


Haven't tried this, i'll do that when I get home and post results.
Edit: No Dice, connected to Wi-Fi and I obviously get a data connection. However the option for checking updates is greyed out and it isn't updating. I assume it needs an active connection to Verizon to update.
Edit2: Found the official US release of 2.3.3, flashed via H-BOOT then was able to root via revolutionary tool. Thanks for the replies and help.


----------

